# Te hubieras pedido médico



## danalto

Hola, WR!  Estoy trabajando con una serie argentina que se llama* "Para vestir santos"*. No comprendo esta frase...Caro y Susi estan sentadas en un bar y hablan. 

CARO:
Te hubieras pedido médico. 
CARO:
Dovevi chiamare un medico?

Non capisco a cosa si riferisca, poi Caro continua a parlare e dice a Susi che sta acculando troppo stress e deve cacciare via tutti da casa sua (la mamma di Susi è morta da due mesi)

Gracias!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Danalto  

Posso chiederti di aggiungere un po' più di contesto?  Che relazione intercorre tra Caro e Susi? 
Sembrerebbe un'esclamazione del tipo "Ti fossi almeno decisa a chiamare il medico"! "Almeno (tu) avessi chiamato il medico!"


----------



## Tomby

La frase es un poco confusa para mí aunque creo que significa: "Devieras haber pedido un médico". En italiano usaría el "trapassato di congiuntivo" (tu avessi chiamato...)


----------



## danalto

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Danalto
> 
> Posso chiederti di aggiungere un po' più di contesto?  Che relazione intercorre tra Caro e Susi?
> Sembrerebbe un'esclamazione del tipo "Ti fossi almeno decisa a chiamare il medico"! "Almeno (tu) avessi chiamato il medico!"


Sì, certo: sono colleghe e amiche. La scena comincia con loro due sedute in un bar, e Caro dice quella frase. La tua seconda proposta ci sta benissimo! 
Gracias!


----------



## Anja.Ann

¡De nada, Danalto!  y ciao Tombatossals


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Dani! 
Secondo me nella frase c'è qualcosa che non quadra.... Il senso dovrebbe essere quello ("Dovevi chiamare il medico", "avessi almeno chiamato il medico", etc.), ma non capisco l'uso del pronome *te*...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Rocamadur 

Il pronome credo sia usato proprio perché nella forma colloquiale, come avviene parlando tra amici, si usa: "Ti fossi almeno chiamata il medico!" come dire "Ti fossi almeno decisa a chiamarlo!"


----------



## rocamadour

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Rocamadur
> 
> Il pronome credo sia usato proprio perché nella forma colloquiale, come avviene parlando tra amici, si usa: "Ti fossi almeno chiamata il medico!" come dire "Ti fossi almeno decisa a chiamarlo!"



Ciao Anja!  
Mi sa che questa è proprio l'unica spiegazione, anche se la frase continua a suonarmi "stonata"...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Rocamadour  in italiano stona molto, lo so! 
¡Feliz Año a todos!


----------



## rocamadour

Anja.Ann said:


> Sì, Rocamadour  in italiano stona molto, lo so!
> ¡Feliz Año a todos!



Il problema è che a me non "suona" in spagnolo!    Meno male che anche il nostro amico madrelingua Tombat la trova un po' "confusa"... 
Comunque: buon anno a tutti!


----------



## Neuromante

¿En el contexto la persona a la que se habla ha pasado por alguna enfermedad, o se ha sentido mal *antes*?, aunque fuera dos capítulos antes? Es que en el caso de una telenovela el contexto incluye la historia en sí.
Para mi que la frase, eliminados coloquialismos localistas extremos en español y metida en conterxgo, es "Debiste pedir cita con el médico" "Si hubieras pedido cita con el médico no hubiera pasado X" o algo por el estilo. 
No es raro oír "*Me pido* consulta para la semana próxima"


----------



## danalto

L'amica (Caro) si rende conto che Susi non è in forma, e sicuramente la traduzione proposta è valida - poi, non essendo madrelingua non sono in grado di cogliere eventuali sfumature che voi invece riuscite a cogliere!


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces está claro que "pedir médico" se refiere a pedir hora para consulta médica. En la frase falta el "si" inicial y deja en suspenso el final. Algo del tipo: "Ahora estarías mucho mejor".

La función del "te" inicial es para expresar empatía; puede ser con lástima, reproche o una mezcla de ambos


Sea como sea, es un texto extremadamente coloquial, lleno de sobreentendidos.


----------



## cacarulo

"Pedir médico" se usa (por estas tierras) cuando uno no va a trabajar por algún problema de salud más o menos leve, y para justificar su ausencia debe ser visitado en su domicilio por un médico contratado por la empresa, que da fe de que uno está enfermo y le receta algo para que se mejore.
Entiendo que se refiere a esto y no a pedir turno con un médico particular. 
Si están hablando, aunque sea tangencialmente, del trabajo, de que no fue a trabajar porque se sentía mal, o algo así, encaja perfecto. Si no, ehhhhhh...

El "te" creo que es lo que se llama "dativo de interés". De todos modos, y más allá del nombre técnico, se usa para dar énfasis y, por qué no, como se dijo, en busca de cierta empatía o cercanía.  Un ejemplo que se me ocurre: "Te hubieras venido a verme igual (aunque ya era muy tarde)".


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, le está diciendo a la amiga que en vez de ir a trabajar, tendría que  haber dado parte de enferma, porque la ve que está mal.  Ese "te" es  prescindible, si se lo quita, el sentido de la frase no cambia:

_Hubieras tomado un jarabe.
Te hubieras tomado un jarabe._


----------



## Pixidio

De hecho se llama dativo ético o de interés, se usa para señalar una vinculación afectiva del hablante con la acción (ya sea por su relación con el oyente- receptor o porque le interesa la realización de la acción). En  este caso es obvio que ese dativo expresa interes por el oyente (que es su amiga)... No sé si cabe preguntarlo, pero ¿en italiano no existe lo mismo?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pixidio  

¡Eso es! El dativo ético, tienes razón y sí, existe en italiano también: "Stam*mi *bene! o "Perchè *mi* sei così triste?!" y, en este último caso, el pronombre "mi" indica mi estado de ánimo y que yo comparto la tristeza de mi interlocutor


----------



## Geviert

La frase _Te hubieras pedido médico _sembra che non abbia senso compiuto in castigliano, ma può benissimo essere una semplice omissione per economia del linguaggio: _te hubieras pedido [un parte / un certificado /un permiso] médico. _A volte questi usi possono diventare dei veri casi di  metonimia colloquiale:sempre nel nostro esempio_, Médico _potrebbe riferirsi diretta e indirettamente (per contiguità implicita) a tutto ciò che connota la parola in questione, dipendendo quindi dall'intenzione (un certificato, una cura, il medico stesso). Personalmente resto con l'idea dell'omissione nel senso riferito da Cacarulo.


----------



## Tomby

cacarulo said:


> "Pedir médico" se usa (por estas tierras) cuando uno no va a trabajar por algún problema de salud más o menos leve, y para justificar su ausencia debe ser visitado en su domicilio por un médico contratado por la empresa, que da fe de que uno está enfermo y le receta algo para que se mejore.
> Entiendo que se refiere a esto y no a pedir turno con un médico particular.


Ahoro voy comprendiendo más la _extraña_ frase "Te hubieras pedido médico".
Lo que no tengo muy claro es lo del dativo ético o de interés porque no observo una participación afectiva del hablante. Ejemplo: "_No te *me* pongas enferma_", el "me" sí es un dativo de interés, al margen de que es prescindible en la frase: "No te pongas enferma".

P.D. El ejemplo lo he escrito para aclarar lo expuesto sobre el dativo ético. No tiene nada que ver con "_Te hubieras pedido médico_" en el que un dativo de interés hubiera podido ser "_Si t__e me hubieras pedido médico.._." 
Felice Anno Nuovo! <<< ¡Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## rocamadour

Tombatossals said:


> Ahoro voy comprendiendo más la _extraña_ frase "Te hubieras pedido médico".
> Lo que no tengo muy claro es lo del dativo ético o de interés porque no observo una participación afectiva del hablante. Ejemplo: "_No te *me* pongas enferma_", el "me" sí es un dativo de interés, al margen de que es prescindible en la frase: "No te pongas enferma".
> 
> P.D. El ejemplo lo he escrito para aclarar lo expuesto sobre el dativo ético. No tiene nada que ver con "_Te hubieras pedido médico_" en el que un dativo de interés hubiera podido ser "_Si t__e me hubieras pedido médico.._."
> Feli*c*e []Anno Nuovo! <<< ¡Feliz Año Nuevo!



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Tombat. Así como se presenta, la frase casi suena más bien como si el verbo pedir estuviese en su forma reflexiva (pedirse): yo me hubiera pedido médico, tu te hubieras pedido médico, él se hubiera pedido médico, etc.


----------



## chlapec

Allora, come resta la cosa?: "...Ti fossi almeno preso (procurato?) un congedo per malattia"?
Mi sono incuriosito, finalmente.

Buon anno


----------



## Geviert

rocamadour said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Tombat. Así como se presenta, la frase casi suena más bien como si el verbo pedir estuviese en su forma reflexiva (pedirse): yo me hubiera pedido médico, tu te hubieras pedido médico, él se hubiera pedido médico, etc.



 En efecto, me pregunto también de dónde se genera este su-tema sobre el dativo ético: la frase no suena "casi", se está usando deliberadamente la forma (viciosa para mi) del reflexivo castellano con OD: _comerse_, _pedirse _y símiles (vicio insular para mí). "Pidete médico" suena como "pedirse una caña". Más jergal no se puede


----------



## Pixidio

Geviert said:


> En efecto, me pregunto también de dónde se genera este su-tema sobre el dativo ético: la frase no suena "casi", se está usando deliberadamente la forma (viciosa para mi) del reflexivo castellano con OD: _comerse_, _pedirse _y símiles (vicio insular para mí). "Pidete médico" suena como "pedirse una caña". Más jergal no se puede



No lo sé, alguien saco el tema del dativo por ahí. Pero esta es una forma pronominal del verbo muy común en español (Geviert, el castellano es al español lo que el toscano es al italiano
).


----------



## Tomby

Tres cosas:
1ª. Creo que Rocamadour me ha entendido mal, yo no hablo para nada de una forma reflexiva.
2ª. Sólo he intentado aclarar lo que es el dativo ético o de interés y como se aplicaría en esta frase en cuestión.
3ª. El castellano es al español lo que el castellano es al español. (Es un tema a tratar en otro foro)
Saludos!

P.D. Que se cumplan todos vuestros deseos en el 2012 y que los Académicos tomen la santa decisión de suprimir los signos de admiración "¡" y de interrogación "¿" que abren una frase*! *
_

_


----------



## Pixidio

Tombatossals said:


> 3ª. El castellano es al español lo que el castellano es al español. (Es un tema a tratar en otro foro)
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. Que se cumplan todos vuestros deseos en el 2012 y que los Académicos tomen la santa decisión de suprimir los signos de admiración "¡" y de interrogación "¿" que abren una frase*! *
> _
> 
> _



Quá tengás un grato comienzo de año, pero de los signos podés olvidarte. O te acostumbrás a ellos o reventás. Y además, tienen su utilidad.


----------



## rocamadour

Tombatossals said:


> 1ª. Creo que Rocamadour me ha entendido mal, yo no hablo para nada de una forma reflexiva._
> _



Te he entendido perfectamente, Tombatossals: he dicho que estoy de acuerdo con tus dudas sobre esta supesta forma de dativo ético. Luego he añadido que - en mi opinión - la frase, así come se presenta, crea bastante confusión porque hasta puede hacer pensar una forma reflexiva del verbo pedir.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Pixidio said:


> De hecho se llama dativo ético o de interés, se usa para señalar una vinculación afectiva del hablante con la acción (ya sea por su relación con el oyente- receptor o porque le interesa la realización de la acción). En  este caso es obvio que ese dativo expresa interes por el oyente (que es su amiga)... No sé si cabe preguntarlo, pero ¿en italiano no existe lo mismo?



Hola todos  

Aquí tenemos el dativo ético  Yo también he pensado al dativo ético  pero, de hecho, me he equivocado y no es el caso de esta frase. 

Hay otro hilo con una frase similar pero se encuentra en inglés-español: ¿puedo añadir el link? 
De todas maneras se pide la traducción de la frase siguiente: "¡Hubieras pedido más vacaciones!" y la traducción fue "Avresti dovuto chiedere più giorni di vacanza" 

EDIT
Link al hilo "Hubieras pedido más vacaciones"


----------



## infinite sadness

chlapec said:


> Allora, come resta la cosa?: "...Ti fossi almeno preso (procurato?) un congedo per malattia"?
> Mi sono incuriosito, finalmente.
> 
> Buon anno


Avresti dovuto chiedere malattia - Avresti dovuto metterti in malattia.


----------

